# Need Input on my labs Please : )



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Please take a look at the labs below that are just 1 day old, in your opinion where am i? I feel like im getting a lot of hypo symptoms at times that come and go. Im currently on 20 mg split into 2 doses but was advised to take only 10mg once a day. Would you consider me hyper? stable? borderline hypo?

TSH is .01 (.34-5.60)

Thyroxine (T4), Free is 1.42 (.60-1.60)

Free T3 is 3.3 (2.3-4.2)

T3 is 1.19 (.87-1.78)

TSI 222 (122%)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the name of your medicine, please?


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Andros said:


> What is the name of your medicine, please?


Methimazole


----------



## Mojito (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Jason, glad you are still posting! How long have you been taking 20mg a day? And who advised you to take 10mg a day instead? I could see where your endo might suggest that if you've been on 20 for a while since you have normal labs now. (TSH doesn't count right now) I'd say your labs look pretty good actually but since your TSI is signifcant your Graves is certainly still active and being restrained by the meds. You are at a tricky stage where your levels have been falling so that in itself will make you feel hypo temporarily even though they have not fallen to objective hypo values though your T3 could be upped a little.

Next you must be very vigilant and take exactly the same dose at the same times every day for at least two weeks, odds are your endo will not want you to relab for 4-6 weeks and then retest to see where you are. If you are getting better, your labs will have fallen from where they are now and you'll feel a bi t hypo and need a reduction in your methimazole. But at 20mg a day which is a sizeable dose there is little chance that your labs will rise up from this point if you are consistent. It's very tricky at this phase of things to be patient with the adjustments and wait between labs.

Also I remember you mentioning in another post you were taking the herbs bugleweed and lemon balm, I would encourage you to stop this. The reason is that these herbs actually have real power to lower your thyroid hormone levels and it will make interpreting how your current dose of methimazole is affecting your labs almost impossible for you and your endo. For serious Graves you really do have deal with the prescription meds and I say that as a person who is into alternatives to western medicine for everything else.

And a disclaimer even though I've got lots of opinions I'm not a doc, so please make sure to work with your endo.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Mojito, take your methimazole religiously and hold off on the herbals at least until you have had your next round of lab work.


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello Mojito and Webster!

Thank you both for the reply!

Mojito I am not taking any bugleweed or lemon balm at all at the moment just sticking to the 10mg methimazole at night.

I'm just getting lots of what feels like hypo symptoms especially vertigo and dizziness and brain fog at times and its so hard to be able to just walk down the street sometimes without feeling like I'm going to fall sideways.

Hopefully my body adjusts to the lower numbers soon and I can maintain a decent level on my t3 and t4 so that I can feel a bit normal again.


----------

